# Armando divisor pasivo



## emiliano17 (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo que hacer un divisor de frecuencia con 2 cruces.. Elegí hacer los filtros de primer orden por una cuestion de q*UE* son mas simples, en realidad no tengo experiencia en hacer filtros, este es el primero que hago. *Lo que quisiera que me aconsejen es cuales 2 frecuencias de cruce debo elegir para que mi sistema de sonido funcione bien(abajo las especificaciones).*
GRACIAS!! 

*2 Super Tweters RS-225ST*
* Frecuencia DE 800Hz A 15Khz
* Potencia RMS 60 Watts
* Potencia PMPO 2000 Watts
* Impedancia 8 Ohms
* Bobina de KSV de 2 Pulgadas

*2 Drivers RS-210D*
-Respuesta de frecuencia 600 Hz a 10 kHz
-Potencia RMS: 60watts
-Potencia máxima: 2000watts 
-Impedancia de 8ohms
-Sensibilidad 101db
-Bobina de Kapton de 2 pulgadas

*1 (uno solo) B52 Impact 10´ Doble Bobina Ip-1050 *
Pulgadas: 10' (259mm).
Potencia Max: 500w.
Potencia Nominal(RMS): 200w.
Impedancia: 8 ohm / 2 ohm.
Sensibilidad: 91dB (1w/1m).
Respuesta de frecuencia: 30 - 2000Hz.
Imán de Estroncio: 50 oz.
Bobina Doble de 2? (50mm) de Aluminio: 4 ohm x 2.

Tengo pensado poner cada bobina del woofer b-52 con un par tweter-driver, en paralelo.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2010)

Mmmm demasiados agudos.... se va a quedar corto el parlante.

Con un corte solo a 1.5Khz creo que andaría.

S2


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 6, 2010)

Si.. me imaginaba que es poco 1 solo woofer 10', pero tengo ese solo, jeje. 
Despues tengo un Pioneer 308 12' de 400Wrms pero responde hasta 180hz nada mas y se me complicaria hacer el filtro.
Porque decis muchos agudos? el tweter es demasiado grande? o lo decis por el driver tambien?
Gracias, voy a cortar a 1,5khz.. pero hay algo q*UE* no me queda claro, no necesitaria un corte mas? entre el driver y el tweter?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo que hacer un divisor de frecuencia ...
> Tengo pensado poner cada bobina del woofer b-52 *con un par tweter-driver, en paralelo.*



 ¿ Que significa eso ? ¿ Vas a conectar directo el Twiter a la bobina del Woffer ? 

A simple vista parece que te están sobrando reproductores de agudos, tienes un solapamiento de respuesta en frecuencia entre el Drivers RS-210D y el Tweter RS-225ST, yo NO pondría el driver.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2010)

Si vas a usar el driver, vas a tener que atenuarlo en 10dB para que tenga la misma sensibilidad del woofer de 10". El tweeter no dá ese dato, pero es probable que ronde los 6 a 10dB también.

Eso de cortar así al boleo, sin saber donde está el punto óptimo no es algo me guste, y tampoco mezclar uno driver y un tweeter para sonido pro con un woofer del subdesarrollo....10dB son 10 veces en potencia!!!! va a disipar más el pad de atenuación que el driver....

Sinceramente, yo trataría de no usar el driver y cortar el tweeter abajo, pero deberías correr una simulación del woofer para saber hasta donde llega y medir la frecuencia de resonancia del tweeter para saber que tan abajo podemos cortarlo o si podemos usar la propia atenuación de 12 dB/octava a partir de la resonancia...

Cualquier otra cosa que hagas es una adivinanza...y como tal puede salir.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2010)

a 10Khz (agudos) tenes dos drivers y dos tweeter y en graves solo tenes un pobre woofer de 10", ahora que lo pienso no estaría de más agregar un corte en medios-agudos asi no tenés problemas con el tweeter, tendrías que estudiar sobre donde tenés mas ganancia en los agudos, justo ahi armás el cruce asi atenuas un poco con el corte, un buen lugar sería entre los 8khz y 10khz.

Este consejo se podría dar con mayor exactitud si tuviera las graficas F/Presión acústica 1m/1w

S2


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 7, 2010)

*fogonazo* eso quiere decir que tengo un equipito JVC de 2 salidas, y pienso conectar a cada salida: 1 driver, un tweter y una bobina del sub.. con sus respectivos filtros, claro. Esta mal hacerlo asi? Por otro lado, creo que me quedaria un gran hueco si no pongo los drivers, ademas ya los tengo y los quiero usar, de ultima le asigno un margen mas estrecho de frecuencias a cada componente.. A que te referis con mas ganancia? eso es donde el transductor tiene menor impedancia?
Yo hice mi propio analisis de impedancia para el Driver RS-210D.. puse en la compu un generador de tonos y fui midiendo voltaje y corriente alterna con un tester que tengo, y por ley de ohm sacaba la impedancia en cada frecuencia, me dio como resultado lo siguiente (no sé si sirve de algo):

FRECUENCIA	VOLTAJE(V)	CORRIENTE(mA)	IMPEDANCIA(Ohm)
600hz		0,668		74,2		9,002					
650hz		0,672		60,7		11,071		       
700hz		0,672		59,6		11,275
750hz		0,668		70,8		9,435
800hz		0,667		75,9		8,787
850hz		0,668		80,5		8,298
900hz		0,677		82,3		8,226
950hz		0,679		76,8		8,841
1000hz		0,684		75,9		9,012
1500hz		0,736		90,1		8,168
2000hz		0,790		90,7		8,710
3000hz		0,876		93,3		9,389
4000hz		0,945		91,3		10,350
5000hz		1,002		86,5		11,58
6000hz		1,050		81,7		12,852
7000hz		1,070		75,8		14,11
8000hz		1,122		70,8		15,847
9000hz		1,145		66,1		17,322
10000hz		1,160		59,7		19,430

*ezavalla* cual es el punto optimo? Me dio risa lo del subdesarro del b-52 jajaja sabia que era algo de no muy buena calidad, pero es lo que tengo.. quizas compre algun submejor, estoy en eso, pero no conozco mucho de marcas y recien ahora me doy cuenta la diferencia de sensibilidad 91db del woofer contra 101 del driver, es algo que nunca tuve en cuenta.. entonces todos los componentes deben tener la misma sencibildiad.. gracias  Tampo sabia que lo Roadstar era pro (es origen chino)

*perdon fononazo, lo de la ganancia era para dano*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> recien ahora me doy cuenta la diferencia de sensibilidad 91db del woofer contra 101 del driver, es algo que nunca tuve en cuenta.. entonces todos los componentes deben tener la misma sencibildiad.. gracias



Viste? Ya aprendiste algo nuevo! :estudiando:
Lo ideal es que tengan la misma sensibilidad, pero como siempre hay alguna diferencia es que hay que atenuar los de mayor sensibilidad para que no "tapen" a los de menor.
Con la diferencia que tenés vos, casi que no podés atenuar y vas a tener que bi-amplificar.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Tampo sabia que lo Roadstar era pro (es origen chino)



Bueno....pro, lo que se dice pro...ni cerca, pero los drivers no son para "sonido en casa".



emiliano17 dijo:


> Yo hice mi propio analisis de impedancia para el Driver RS-210D.. puse en la compu un generador de tonos y fui midiendo voltaje y corriente alterna con un tester que tengo, y por ley de ohm sacaba la impedancia en cada frecuencia, me dio como resultado lo siguiente (no sé si sirve de algo):
> 
> FRECUENCIA    VOLTAJE(V)    CORRIENTE(mA)    IMPEDANCIA(Ohm)
> *600hz        0,668        74,2        9,002
> ...



Oooppssss! La curva de impedancia de ese driver no es muy buena, pensé que era mas plana...pero si es lo que hay...habrá que usarlo.
Fijate la parte que te marqué en rojo y repetí esas mediciones pero con un paso de frecuencia mucho mas pequeño...tipo 5Hz o menos, sobre todo alrededor de los valores de 11 ohms, ya que ahí está la frecuencia de resonancia del driver (en el pico de impedancia) y quiero saber exactamente su posición en Hz.

PD: Decime para que vas a usar este sistema de parlantes, si para HiFi o "Pro", y olvidate del engendro ese de alimentar cada bobina del woofer desde un canal diferente.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 7, 2010)

En realidad no se a q*UE* le llamas HiFi y Pro, yo quiero algo que suene fuerte pero que medianamente tenga buena calidad de sonido, no busco algo de 100% calidad, no me importa demasiado una respuesta plana en todas las frecuencias.. eso es lo que quiero 
Aca te dejo los datos de la nueva medicion (las tome al mismo volumen, pero con el otro driver)
FRECUENCIA    VOLTAJE(V)    CORRIENTE(mA)    IMPEDANCIA(Ohm)
600hz        0,666        72,6        9,173                    

605HZ        0,667        70,8        9,421

610HZ        0,667        69,8        9,556

615HZ        0,667        69,8        9,556

620HZ        0,668        68.0        9,823

625HZ        0,669        64,8        10,32

630HZ        0,669        64,0        10,45

635HZ        0,670        63,7        10,51

640HZ        0,670        61,5        10,89

645HZ        0,671        59,1        11,35

650hz        0,671        59,1        11,353               

655HZ        0,670        59,5        11,26

660HZ        0,669        61,7        10,84

665HZ        0,668        63,8        10,47

670HZ        0,668        64,2        10,40

675HZ        0,668        63,8        10,47

680HZ        0,668        64,8        10,31

685HZ        0,668        64,6        10,34

690HZ        0,669        63,6        10,51

695HZ        0,669        62,7        10,66

700hz        0,670        61,9        10,824

705HZ        0,669        63,1        10,60

710HZ        0,668        66,5        10,04

715HZ        0,667        69,0        9,66

720HZ        0,666        71,6        9,30

725HZ        0,665        74,3        8,95

730HZ        0,664        76,5        8,68

735HZ        0,663        78,1        8,49

740HZ        0,663        78,8        8,41    

745HZ        0,663        79,4        8,35

750hz        0,662        80,4        8,234

Aproximadamente a los 647hz esta la maxima impedancia. Para que me sirve saber eso?
Tengan en cuenta que el equipito JVC esta conectado a la compu y con el winamp tengo un ecualizador de +-12db que lo puedo usar para quitarle medios si los driver suenan demasiado, de todos modos no espero una respuesta plana en todas las frecuancias. Sin embargo, sin conocer demasiado me doy cuenta que 1 solo woofer 10' para esos dos driver es muy poco.. pero ya si compro un woofer mas grande tendria q*UE* comrprar un amplificador, porque el JVC me quedaria corto.
No sé bien que potencia tiene el JVC, pero es made in japan y los dos baflesitos originales dice atras q*UE* son de 100Wrms c/u, para q*UE* te des una idea de la pote que dispongo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> *En realidad no se a q le llamas HiFi y Pro*



Hummmm...mal comienzo. En otras palabras, lo vas a usar para tu casa o para poner música en algun salon o algo así?
Por lo que has puesto mas abajo, estimo que es para tu casa...y si es así, fué una mala elección haber gastdo en drivers y super tweeters...



emiliano17 dijo:


> yo quiero algo que suene fuerte pero *que medianamente tenga buena calidad de sonido, no busco algo de 100% calidad, no me importa demasiado una respuesta plana en todas las frecuencias.*. eso es lo que quiero



Con divisores pasivos no vas a obtener buena calidad si no ajustás bién las frecuencias de corte y las pendientes de los filtros.... para eso tenés que saber hasta donde llega cada parlante.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Aproximadamente a los 647hz esta la maxima impedancia. Para que me sirve saber eso?



Como el driver viene sellado, la frecuencia de resonancia corresponde a la frecuencia de -3dB en la pendiente de corte inferior del *driver*. Esa pendiente es de 12dB/octava y si tu woofer llega mas allá de esa frecuencia, solo tenés que preocuparte de cortarlo a 12dB/octava en los 647Hz con un filtro pasa-bajo de segundo orden....y el driver se corta solo., así que no hay que ponerle un pasa-altos.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Tengan en cuenta que el equipito JVC esta conectado a la compu y con el winamp tengo un ecualizador de +-12db que lo puedo usar para quitarle medios si los driver suenan demasiado, de todos modos no espero una respuesta plana en todas las frecuancias. Sin embargo, sin conocer demasiado me doy cuenta que 1 solo woofer 10' para esos dos driver es muy poco.. pero ya si compro un woofer mas grande tendria q comrprar un amplificador, porque el JVC me quedaria corto.



Si no esperás una respuesta - no digo plana que no necesariamente es buena, sino CONTROLADA - no tiene caso que hagamos nada. Esa diferencia de 10dB entre el driver y el woofer es mortal, por que no vas a escuchar graves y tenés que saber manejar muy bien ecualizador para no destrozar el sonido en lugar de arreglarlo.

Lo de la compra o armado del amplificador no es una mala idea para hacer un 2.1 (en realidad es una necesidad) y cargarle el woofer solo a ese ampli. Podés usar filtros activos que te van a dar una mucha mayor calidad de sonido por menos precio que un filtro pasivo...en este caso, el pasa-bajos del woofer.

Deberías medir ahora los tweeters para saber donde tienen la resonancia, que segun dicen debería ser sobre los 800Hz, y que tan plana es la curva de impedancia...porque al driver vas a tener que cortarlo sobre los 3Khz para aprovechar la parte plana de su curva.

Claro, siempre y cuando quieras obtener algo mas o menos bueno...


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 7, 2010)

*Hummmm...mal comienzo. En otras palabras, lo vas a usar para tu casa o para poner música en algun salon o algo así?
Por lo que has puesto mas abajo, estimo que es para tu casa...y si es así, fué una mala elección haber gastdo en drivers y super tweeters...*

Si es para usar en mi casa y eventualmente en otro lado. Pero no es mucha importancia eso.

*Con divisores pasivos no vas a obtener buena calidad si no ajustás bién las frecuencias de corte y las pendientes de los filtros.... para eso tenés que saber hasta donde llega cada parlante.*

Justamente estoy tratando de ajustar bien las frecuencias de corte...  
Vos me recomendas hacer todos los filtros de 2do grado? q*UE* tienen una pendiente de 12db por octava?
Yo se hasta donde llega cada parlante segun la informacion que me da el fabricante, eso no me sirve?

*Como el driver viene sellado, la frecuencia de resonancia corresponde a la frecuencia de -3dB en la pendiente de corte inferior del driver. Esa pendiente es de 12dB/octava y si tu woofer llega mas allá de esa frecuencia, solo tenés que preocuparte de cortarlo a 12dB/octava en los 647Hz con un filtro pasa-bajo de segundo orden....y el driver se corta solo., así que no hay que ponerle un pasa-altos.
*
Cortar el woofer a tan baja frecuencia no supone usar bobinas muy grandes? no me conviene cortarlo mas alto?
Como es eso que el driver se corta solo? a q*UE* frecuencia se corta solo?

*Deberías medir ahora los tweeters para saber donde tienen la resonancia, que segun dicen debería ser sobre los 800Hz, y que tan plana es la curva de impedancia...porque al driver vas a tener que cortarlo sobre los 3Khz para aprovechar la parte plana de su curva.*

no es que el driver se corta solo abajo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> *Con divisores pasivos no vas a obtener buena calidad si no ajustás bién las frecuencias de corte y las pendientes de los filtros.... para eso tenés que saber hasta donde llega cada parlante.*
> 
> Justamente estoy tratando de ajustar bien las frecuencias de corte...
> Vos me recomendas hacer todos los filtros de 2do grado? q tienen una pendiente de 12db por octava?
> Yo se hasta donde llega cada parlante segun la informacion que me da el fabricante, *eso no me sirve?*



Si vos le crees al fabricante lo suficiente como para tirarte a la pileta...Es preferible medirla, y si dá igual al fabricante OK...y si nó, mejor para vos que sabes en realidad cuanto vale.

Vas a tener que hacerlo de segundo orden si vas a usar el corte inferior natural del driver para que ambas pendientes sean iguales. Con el tweeter y el corte superior del driver podés hacerlo de primer orden.



emiliano17 dijo:


> *Como el driver viene sellado, la frecuencia de resonancia corresponde a la frecuencia de -3dB en la pendiente de corte inferior del driver. Esa pendiente es de 12dB/octava y si tu woofer llega mas allá de esa frecuencia, solo tenés que preocuparte de cortarlo a 12dB/octava en los 647Hz con un filtro pasa-bajo de segundo orden....y el driver se corta solo., así que no hay que ponerle un pasa-altos.
> *
> Cortar el woofer a tan baja frecuencia no supone usar bobinas muy grandes? no me conviene cortarlo mas alto?



Por eso te decía que no tiene sentido cortar el woofer en forma pasiva, sino en forma activa y con un amplificador propio. De todas formas, 650Hz no es una frecuencia taaaan baja....



emiliano17 dijo:


> Como es eso que el driver se corta solo? a q frecuencia se corta solo?



A la fcia de resonancia cualquier parlante en una caja sellada ya está en -3dB en la pendiente de corte inferior, y esa pendiente es de 2º orden, así que como verás...podés zafar de usar un filtro si usas su propia atenuación. Lo que vos no ves es que esta atenuación es acústica, no electrica, pero da lo mismo....aunque deberías calcular el Q del conjunto caja+parlante (o del driver solo por que ya viene con una "caja") para saber si la respuesta es suficientemente plana.



emiliano17 dijo:


> *Deberías medir ahora los tweeters para saber donde tienen la resonancia, que segun dicen debería ser sobre los 800Hz, y que tan plana es la curva de impedancia...porque al driver vas a tener que cortarlo sobre los 3Khz para aprovechar la parte plana de su curva.*
> 
> no es que el driver se corta solo abajo?



  
Si...abajo se corta solo, pero 3kHz es el corte de arriba, y para ese necesitas un filtro....o no vas a usar los tweeters?


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 7, 2010)

No termino de entender porque el driver se corta solo abajo, por la acustica decis.. jaja no entiendo, pero bueno, te creo.. soy aprendiz  gracias!
Si voy a usar los tweeters, ahora voy a medir la impedancia de estos y luego te digo.. asi elijo la frecuencia de cruce superior, que yo creo q*UE* seria 3khz como decis, o a los sumo 4khz, con filtros de primer orden.. Por ese lado esta perfecto 
Ahora me complica lo del woofer, no se si hacer o comprar otra potencia, no se si se justifica.. o comprar otro woofer. 
Dispongo una potencia para auto de 12V de 180wrmsx4 a 2ohm y 100wrmsx4 a 4ohm, y un subwoofer pioneer 308 12' de 400wrms.. pero no creo q*UE* estas cosas me sirvan para mi proyecto :/ La potencia consta de filtros activos regulables.

Sobre filtros lei esto:
* Los filtros pasivos se construyen con resistencias, condensadores y auto-inductancias. Se usan generalmente para separar unas frecuencias del resto del espectro, no tienen ganancia en potencia y son relativamente difíciles de sintonizar.
- Los filtros activos se construyen con resistencias, condensadores y amplificadores operacionales. Se usan con el mismo fin que los pasivos. Debido a los amplificadores, tienen ganancia en potencia y son relativamente fáciles de sintonizar.  *
La pregunta es: Los filtros activos donde van colocados? en la señal baja.. osea antes de entrar al amplificador?? Yo soy tecnico electronico y en la secundaria di algo sobre amplificadores operacionales, pero ahora no recuerdo y tengo muy poca practica, pero me podria poner a aprender y recordar si es necesario


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> No termino de entender porque el driver se corta solo abajo, por la acustica decis.. jaja no entiendo, pero bueno, te creo.. soy aprendiz  gracias!
> Si voy a usar los tweeters, ahora voy a medir la impedancia de estos y luego te digo.. asi elijo la frecuencia de cruce superior, que yo creo q seria 3khz como decis, o a los sumo 4khz, con filtros de primer orden.. Por ese lado esta perfecto
> Ahora me complica lo del woofer, no se si hacer o comprar otra potencia, no se si se justifica.. o comprar otro woofer.
> Dispongo una potencia para auto de 12V de 180wrmsx4 a 2ohm y 100wrmsx4 a 4ohm, y un subwoofer pioneer 308 12' de 400wrms.. pero no creo q estas cosas me sirvan para mi proyecto :/ La potencia consta de filtros activos regulables.
> ...



Tecnico eletrónico y no manejás los OPamp con fluidés, no es con vos el tema, es con la secundaria a la que fuiste, tiene un nivel muy bajo por lo que veo 

Agregá mas datos de ese subwoofer, que puede servir.

S2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> No termino de entender porque el driver se corta solo abajo, por la acustica decis.. jaja no entiendo, pero bueno, te creo.. soy aprendiz  gracias!



No hace falta que me creas, podés evaluarlo "a oído". Meté el generador de senoides a un amplificador y conectale el driver. Luego barré en frecuencia y vas a ver como aparece la atenuación por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Si voy a usar los tweeters, ahora voy a medir la impedancia de estos y luego te digo.. asi elijo la frecuencia de cruce superior, que yo creo q seria 3khz como decis, o a los sumo 4khz, con filtros de primer orden.. Por ese lado esta perfecto



Tratá de averiguar la sensibilidad del tweeter, por que eso es otra cosa que no sabemos.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Ahora me complica lo del woofer, no se si hacer o comprar otra potencia, *no se si se justifica*..



Y no sé como pensas excitar UN SOLO WOOFER con los dos canales del JVC ?
La otra es que comprés otro woofer igual al que tenés y hagás dos baffles iguales de 3 vías cada uno y te olvidés del 2.1



emiliano17 dijo:


> La pregunta es: Los filtros activos donde van colocados? en la señal baja.. osea antes de entrar al amplificador??



Así es...van antes del amplificador, y en general van entre el amplificador y el preamplificador.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 7, 2010)

*Dano*.. OPamp?? jaja, si reconozco que no sali de esa escuela aprendiendo demasiado. Pero siempre me gusto lo relacionado a electronica. Despues me puse a estudiar ingenieria en sistemas y ahora la tengo un poco dejada desde hace unos meses, estoy en 4to año. Y ahora trabajo con mi familia en refrigeracion y lavarropas automaticos (reparacion) jeje 

*Subwoofer Pioneer TS-W308D2 12'* (Tengo muchos mas datos que figuran en el manual, pero estos son las basicos)
Potencia máxima 1.400 Wat
Potencia de entrada nominal de 400 W
Respuesta de frecuencia de 20 a 180 Hz.
Frecuencia de resonancia min.(Hz) 33,7 Hz
Sensibilidad (1W/1m) 91 dB
Woofer de 30 cm de tamaño
Bobinas móvil doble 2-ohmios: 1 ó 4 ohmios 

*ezavalla*
que siginifica barrer frecuencia? tengo un generador de tono que escribo la frecuencia y me la reproduce, en senoide, onda cuadrada o triangular(obvio q*UE* elijo senoide).

SUPER TWEETER ROADSTAR 2000 WATTS
- SUPER TWEETER ROADSTAR MODELO RS-225ST.
BOBINA DE 1,8 PULGADAS.
CONJUNTO MAGNETICO DE 25 OZ.
SENSIBILIDAD 103 DB.
RESP DE FREC 800 HZ A 15KHZ.

comprar otro de esos woofers b52 me parece una mala inversion, no son buenos :S jaja
Me mata esto de no poder cortar el woofer tan bajo, osea a 750hz, q*UE* es donde me conviene ya q*UE* ahi es la frec de resonancia del driver :/ O sino corto el driver mas alto (ejemplo 1500hz) y ahi si podria poner una bobina para cortar el woofer.. no? es mala idea eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> *ezavalla*
> que siginifica barrer frecuencia? tengo un generador de tono que escribo la frecuencia y me la reproduce, en senoide, onda cuadrada o triangular(obvio q*UE* elijo senoide).



Barrer es ir cambiando la frecuencia en forma progresiva, en forma ascendente o descendente, tal como hiciste para relevar la curva de impedancia pero en otro rango de frecuencias. En tu vaso deberías barrer entre 800 o 1000Hz hasta 300Hz o un poco menos. Cuando te aproximes a los 650Hz vas aver que comienza a bajar el volumen - NO LO TOQUES - y si seguís hacia abajo, baja más todavía.



emiliano17 dijo:


> SUPER TWEETER ROADSTAR 2000 WATTS
> - SUPER TWEETER ROADSTAR MODELO RS-225ST.
> BOBINA DE 1,8 PULGADAS.
> CONJUNTO MAGNETICO DE 25 OZ.
> ...



Sinceramente...no te entiendo. Lo que tenés que hacer es claro: Tenés que armar dos cajas de 2 vías con driver y tweeter (y el tweeter con un pad a -2dB) y filtro pasivo entre ellos; y tenés que armar otra caja para el woofer (que poco de subwoofer va a tener). Las de medios-altos las excitas con el JVC, el woofer lo excitás CON OTRO AMPLIFICADOR por que no podés hacerlo con el mismo, dotado de un filtro pasabajos de segundo orden a 650Hz. Eso es lo mas simple y barato (que no del todo bueno) que podés hacer... y te aviso que no hay otra forma. Cualquier sofisticación extra es una modificación de la estructura que te propongo.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 8, 2010)

Si, eso es lo que voy a hacer..
Barri frecuencias sobre el driver y si, es verdad que baja el volumen, pero sigue reproduciendo un poco, vos decis que no es necesario cortar abajo el driver? yo por las dudas que se queme.
No sé calcular un pad a -2db, encontre esta pagina, pero las resistencias me salen de potencia muy alta, entre 12 y 19Watt la mas grande :S
http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

para los filtros pasivos de 1er orden uso esto:
http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

mira, estoy probando, al driver le mando musica de 3khz para abajo y me reproduce todo.. me da miedo que al escuchar fuerte se queme por las frecuencias bajas..

Estaba calculando el capacitor para el tweeter y la inductancia o bobina para el driver, con filtro de 1er orden, en el sitio web q*UE* te pase mas arriba. Me da estos valos a diferentes frecuencias, con valores comerciales:

3.9 microF  5100hz        
4.7 microF  4220hz
5.6 microF  3550hz

0,27 miliHy 4710hz
0,33 miliHy 38060hz
0,39 miliHy 3260hz

cual me recomendas? conviene que se superpongan los cortes, o no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> Barri frecuencias sobre el driver y si, es verdad que baja el volumen, *pero sigue reproduciendo un poco*, vos decis que no es necesario cortar abajo el driver? yo por las dudas que se queme.



Y seguro que vas a seguir escuchando, si es un filtro acústico de 12db/octava. Si bajás la frecuencia a la mitad de la de resonancia, vas a lograr una atenuación de 12dB en la potencia reproducida...o sea...16 veces menos que en resonancia, pero con el sensibilidad del driver...se escucha.
Ningún filtro tienen una pendiente de corte infinita...y menos aún los de segundo orden. Si aumentás el orden del filtro atenúa más...pero se complican las cosas. Vas a tener que estudir filtros y electroacústica para entenderlo...

Y no se va a quemar, a menos que le metas muchísima potencia, pero no creo que el JVC entregue tanta!!!



emiliano17 dijo:


> No sé calcular un pad a -2db, encontre esta pagina, pero las resistencias me salen de potencia muy alta, entre 12 y 19Watt la mas grande :S
> http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html
> 
> para los filtros pasivos de 1er orden uso esto:
> http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html



Para eso, lo mejor es leer acá:
http://sound.westhost.com/lr-passive.htm



emiliano17 dijo:


> mira, estoy probando, al driver le mando musica de 3khz para abajo y me reproduce todo.. me da miedo que al escuchar fuerte se queme por las frecuencias bajas..



Y claro que se escucha* casi todo*...si el filtro es de *primer orden* (6db/octava de atenuación)!!!, pero como estás haciendo no es la forma correcta de medirlo.
Además ese es el problema de los filtros de primer orden, pero te repito: no es que el driver se banca 60Wrms o 200W musicales? Y de que potencia es el JVC?

Si tenés el filtro en 3kHz, una octava mas abajo (1.5kHz) tenés una atenuación de 9dB y esto es 8 veces menos potencia. Si le metés 60W de potencia constante en todo el ancho de banda..y la música no es así ni por cerca, en 1.5kHz le llegan 7.5watts y eso no es para quemarlo!!!!!

Sacá vos las cuentas antes de perseguirte tanto por que ya me cansé de usar la calculadora...


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 13, 2010)

Buenas gente, despues de unos dias vuelvo a postear. Aca dejo un esquema de mi proyecto.


Lo unico que tengo comprado para mi filtro es C1 y L1 que se encargan de cortar el tweeter y el pasabajos para el driver, ambos de primer orden.
Al woofer lo voy a cortar a 1300hz, con lo cual necesitaria L3 = 1mHy si no me equivoco.
Luego C2 y L2 los puse con la intencion de que el pasa altos del driver sea de 2do orden 12db/oct, para protegerlo mejor.. ¿que valores tendrian que tener C2 y L2 para que me corte el driver a 1300hz? 
Y por ultimo las resistencias R1 y R2 atenuan al tweeter y R3 y R4 al driver, con la intencion de quedar igual de sencible que los woofers. Los driver tienen sensibildiad 103db y el driver 101db, a los woofer 15' aun no los compre pero tengo entendido que normalmente son de 92db aproximadamente. Alguien me puede indicar q valores de R1, R2, R3 y R4 tengo q utilizar? y q potencias?
Gracias 

Gente en esta web.. 
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad 
..hay un software para el calculo de una REDL-PAD de atenuacion. En realidad funciona bien, porque me calcula las resistencias de manera que la impedacia vista por el filtro se mantenga constante, pero me da valores de resistencia que no son comerciales y ademas de una potencia muy elevada.. Hay forma de calcular esto por cuenta propia? como influyen la cantidad de DBs que quiero atenuar?
Tambien aquí..
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtro2
me calcula por si solo un filtro de segundo orden, pero tengo que elegir el tipo de filtro que quiero usar, Ej: Butterworth, Tchebychev, Bessel, Linkwitz-Riley.. cual es recomendable?


----------



## Kebra (Abr 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si vas a usar el driver, vas a tener que atenuarlo en 10dB para que tenga la misma sensibilidad del woofer de 10". El tweeter no dá ese dato, pero es probable que ronde los 6 a 10dB también.
> 
> Eso de cortar así al boleo, sin saber donde está el punto óptimo no es algo me guste, y tampoco mezclar uno driver y un tweeter para sonido pro con un woofer del subdesarrollo....10dB son 10 veces en potencia!!!! va a disipar más el pad de atenuación que el driver....
> 
> ...



Muerte a los drivers!


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

porque muerte a los drivers?


----------



## Kebra (Abr 15, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> porque muerte a los drivers?



Porque suenan muy feo!


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

pero a que te referis? por q*UÉ* suenan feo?


----------

